# FRAYT and Roadie



## 234267 (6 mo ago)

Anyone drive/deliver for these companies? One of them has trips in my little hamlet.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

No, but someone was telling me roadie used to pay good.

By the time I signed up all the venture capital had dried up. I think they were paying 75$ a bag to deliver lost luggage from delta airlines, and you could get 2 or 3 at once.

Now its like $8.50 a bag or something which doesn't even cover airport parking let alone hours of labor or a hundred miles of gas.

The big joke on there now is like walmart deliveries except its home depot. They want you to deliver 50 lb bags of cement, 2×4s and sheets of plywood for $8.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Now its like $8.50 a bag or something which doesn't even cover airport parking....


They supposedly reimburse you for airport parking, but I have never tried one to put that to the test.



jaxbeachrides said:


> The big joke on there now is like walmart deliveries except its home depot. They want you to deliver 50 lb bags of cement, 2×4s and sheets of plywood for $8.


......but at least they tell you how big and how heavy the items are when they offer you the delivery. Home Depot is pretty good about giving you accurate dimensions and weights for the items in the delivery. Other senders, not so much. My biggest gripe with Home Depot is that they make Roadie drivers go through the general Customer Service line to pick up orders. So you are in line behind people returning carts full of lumber that can't find their receipts but know they have them. And then when you get to the front of the line, the person that you are talking to inevitably doesn't know how to process a Roadie pickup and has to call three other people over before he finds somebody that knows how to handle it.


----------



## Be Right There (9 mo ago)

Never even heard of FRAYT.

I signed up for Roadie a little over a year ago, but never delivered for them. About 99% of the available trips were either from a tire warehouse or from Home Depot delivering God knows what. Offer amounts were underwhelming to be kind, so I said no thanks.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Years ago, I signed up for Roadie. I tried getting a few trips deliveries bags from the airport to the customers home, but someone else got them. I gave up & deleted the app.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> ......but at least they tell you how big and how heavy the items are when they offer you the delivery. Home Depot is pretty good about giving you accurate dimensions and weights for the items in the delivery. Other senders, not so much. My biggest gripe with Home Depot is that they make Roadie drivers go through the general Customer Service line to pick up orders. So you are in line behind people returning carts full of lumber that can't find their receipts but know they have them. And then when you get to the front of the line, the person that you are talking to inevitably doesn't know how to process a Roadie pickup and has to call three other people over before he finds somebody that knows how to handle it.


I just remember some of them being like "truck and trailer required", like expecting you to deliver riding lawn mowers and stuff.

If the big box retailer can't afford or charge for delivery, they expect to hire an uber with a truck and trailer to deliver at those low rates?

I think originally the roadie rates were pretty high. Then they cut them 80-90%.


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

TLF said:


> Anyone drive/deliver for these companies? One of them has trips in my little hamlet.


I travel from Orlando to/from Tampa and Miami semi-regularly. I signed up for Roadie, and I was hoping to do deliveries between those cities and get paid on those long trips I was taking already. Roadie never had those kinds of offers. And the offers they showed were few and paid horribly. I deleted Roadie. Total trash.


----------



## 234267 (6 mo ago)

Be Right There said:


> Never even heard of FRAYT.
> 
> I signed up for Roadie a little over a year ago, but never delivered for them. About 99% of the available trips were either from a tire warehouse or from Home Depot delivering God knows what. Offer amounts were underwhelming to be kind, so I said no thanks.


I've seen Nothing Bundt Cakes and Best Buy here. 

NBC is tempting....I may just lose a few of those deliveries. LOL


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

jaxbeachrides said:


> I just remember some of them being like "truck and trailer required", like expecting you to deliver riding lawn mowers and stuff.


Yeah, those exist. I have never driven one because I don't have the capacity or equipment for those types of deliveries. Like any of these platforms, you have to weed through the stuff that either isn't a good fit for you or is just outright garbage.........and there is a lot of outright garbage on Roadie. At least the deliveries that require a trailer are clearly identified as such.



jaxbeachrides said:


> If the big box retailer can't afford or charge for delivery, they expect to hire an uber with a truck and trailer to deliver at those low rates?


From what I have seen, the rates for the bulky deliveries are usually pretty decent. It is the small stuff that makes up most of the garbage offers. For example, I just did a quick search for the first bulky delivery that I could find in my area, and what I found is a delivery for one item (295 lbs, 49" x 17" x 85") going 6 miles from Tractor Supply in Toms River, NJ to Jackson Township, NJ for $53. The estimated time is 11 minutes, which is bull doody. They don't factor loading and unloading times into their time estimates, just driving time. Still, $53 for 6 miles doesn't seem too bad. Even with loading and unloading, you ought to be able to knock that out in an hour. They seem to recognize that the bulk of the pay for these deliveries is not the mileage, it is the headache of dealing with the bulky items.



jaxbeachrides said:


> I think originally the roadie rates were pretty high. Then they cut them 80-90%.


Roadie rates have always been low. The whole concept of Roadie was that it was supposed to be an on-the-way delivery app, meaning that their target drivers were not professional drivers out driving for the explicit purpose of making money. Their target drivers were people that were going from one location to another anyway, had a little extra space in their vehicle, and were willing to pick something up and take it with them to make a little extra cash along the way. The problem is that they never operated the app like that. They tried to operate it as an on-demand delivery service, and the rates that they pay just don't support that. Then they started partnering with Home Depot, Wal-Mart, Best Buy, Advance Auto Parts, etc. and they got themselves deeper into that on-demand-delivery-service hole that their pay structure doesn't support.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> Yeah, those exist. I have never driven one because I don't have the capacity or equipment for those types of deliveries. Like any of these platforms, you have to weed through the stuff that either isn't a good fit for you or is just outright garbage.........and there is a lot of outright garbage on Roadie. At least the deliveries that require a trailer are clearly identified as such.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not that easy otherwise they would have already done it. Truckers can wait hours to offload a single skid.

Roadie DID pay high in the beginning. They must have run out of investor money pretty quick.


----------



## 234267 (6 mo ago)

Had my first Roadie the other day. I like doing it better than Uber and Lyft. The pay is so-so but you don't have to wait for someone to come out to the car, chat with them if you don't feel like it, etc... Wish there was more action though. I had like 6 alerts all day today. I put in a bid for 3 of them. Got none. The other three were either too far for what they were paying or too heavy for my rig.


----------

